
Scaling the solar system - sohkamyung
http://www.syfy.com/syfywire/scaling-the-solar-system
======
bigiain
Nice.

See also:
[https://www.littleplanetfactory.com/collections/miscellaneou...](https://www.littleplanetfactory.com/collections/miscellaneous/products/solar-
system-in-a-bottle)

I got one of those a while ago - it's gorgeous...

------
oldmancoyote
I tried to read this article, but the drop down banner made the text jump
around so much I gave it up.

